# 2.1 Soundsystem richtig aufstellen



## relgeitz (26. Juni 2010)

Halli hallo, 

ich hab mich jetzt bei Dr. Google und hier im Forum nen Ast gesucht... leider find ich nur was für 5.1 System nicht aber für 2.1... ist die richtige Positionierung bei 2.1 Soundsystemen nicht so wichtig? 

Hab seit gestern ein 2.1 Soundsystem (Edifier C2) stehen - danke nochmal für die Beratung, wirklich ein super Teil, Sound ist spitzenmässig. 

Am Paint seht ihr wie ich das ganze jetzt mal auf die Schnell aufgestellt habe. Passt so oder lieber anders? Hab die Dinger alle etwas weg von der Wand stehen. Sollte der Sub unterm Tisch stehen? Wo sollten die LS stehen? ist es egal wo der Verstärker steht? kann ich was auf den Sub drauflegen? darf was am Sub anstehen? können die LS einen Niveau unterschied haben? 

Ich kann den Rolli unter Tisch auch wo anders hinstellen, und mit den beiden Beistelltischen hab ich viel Platz am Tisch. ich könnte auch den PC auf die andere Seite des Tisches zum linken Beistelltisch stellen. ne lampe steht auch noch am tisch, aber des is denke ich nicht so wichtig. wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch fotos machen... muss aber erst ein wenig zusammen räumen. 


Ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juni 2010)

Also ich würde den Monitor etwas mittiger stellen damit der linke Lautsprecher auch neben den Monitor passt, damit die auf gleiche Höhe stehen. Unterschiedliche Höhe der Lautsprecher macht sich meist nicht gut, da die Lautsprecher dann leicht unterschiedlich klingen durch den unterschiedlichen Winkel zu deinen Ohren. Wo du den Verstärker hinstellst ist egal, hauptsache du kommst ran um ihn bedienen zu können. Den Subwoofer stellst du einfach da hin wo er nirgends rumklappern kann und wo er für dich am besten klingt. Das kann man schwer sagen wo da die richtige Position ist. 
Du kannst auch Zeug auf den Subwoofer drauf stellen, kaputt geht er davon nicht, aber das Zeug kann bei genügend Bass natürlich dann auch mal runterfallen oder rumklappern.
Viel Spaß mit dem System!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

Ich würde den Subfrei unter den Tisch stellen. Neben dem Rollo. Auf keinen Fall auf dem Schreibtisch. Dadurch vibriert alles föllig unschön und dröhnt. 

Die LS würde ich auf Ohrenhöhe 1-1,5m auseinander entfernt hinter dem Bildschirm an die Wand aufhängen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2010)

Lautsprecher auf Ohrhöhe stellen, Stereodreieck einrichten (Abstand der LS = Abstand Kopf->Phantommitte). 
Subwoofer müsstest du ausprobieren wo er am besten Klingt. Ist in jedem Raum unterschiedlich.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2010)

Sub ist an sich egal, solang er nicht "zugestellt" wird, aber AUF den Tisch lieber nicht. Die Satelliten sollten quasi "zu Dir zeigen", also dass eine gedachte Linie genau zu deinen Ohren geht, und wenn es geht auch beide auf gleicher Höhe, ansonsten zur  Not leicht kippen.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich würde den Subfrei unter den Tisch stellen. Neben dem Rollo. Auf keinen Fall auf dem Schreibtisch. Dadurch vibriert alles föllig unschön und dröhnt.



Des hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber da hab ich Angst, dass ich hin und wieder unabsichtlich gegen den Sub trete, und der dann mit der Zeit kaputt wird. Man macht ja gelegentlich solche unterbewussten Bewegungen. Ist meine Befürchtung berechtigt? 




KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die LS würde ich auf Ohrenhöhe 1-1,5m auseinander entfernt hinter dem Bildschirm an die Wand aufhängen.


und @nfsgame: 

Das hab ich auch gerade gelesen, dass was bringen soll. soll man gleich in eine entsprechende Aufhängung investieren, oder reichen normale Schrauben (die Aufhängung schaut nach einem Bilderrahmen aus)? 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Sub ist an sich egal, solang er nicht "zugestellt" wird, aber AUF den Tisch lieber nicht. Die Satelliten sollten quasi "zu Dir zeigen", also dass eine gedachte Linie genau zu deinen Ohren geht, und wenn es geht auch beide auf gleicher Höhe, ansonsten zur  Not leicht kippen.



hab den sub jetzt mal auf den Beistelltisch gestellt (Tisch und Beisteller berühren sich nicht) - hat schon was gebracht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

> Des hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber da hab ich Angst, dass ich hin und wieder unabsichtlich gegen den Sub trete, und der dann mit der Zeit kaputt wird. Man macht ja gelegentlich solche unterbewussten Bewegungen. Ist meine Befürchtung berechtigt?



Das man gegen treten könnte stimmt schon.^^ Aber warum sollte der davon kaputt gehen? Das wäre ja ein Armutszeugnis für die Verarbeitung. 



> Das hab ich auch gerade gelesen, dass was bringen soll. soll man gleich in eine entsprechende Aufhängung investieren, oder reichen normale Schrauben (die Aufhängung schaut nach einem Bilderrahmen aus)?


Haben die Boxen hinten extra aussparungen für Schrauben/Hake etc? -> Wenn du sie Nägel sauber in die Wand bekommst, sollt es halten. Ich hab mit je einem massiven Nagel die "schweren" Lautsprecher des Edifier S530 so aufgehängt. Da hat nichts gewackelt, komischer weise saßen die recht fest an der Wand.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Das man gegen treten könnte stimmt schon.^^ Aber warum sollte der davon kaputt gehen? Das wäre ja ein Armutszeugnis für die Verarbeitung.



Aber unbedingt herrausfordern will ich es dann auch nicht... bin eigentlich sehr bedacht auf meine geräte  - auch wenn alle komponenten sehr werte verarbeitet aussehen. 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Haben die Boxen hinten extra aussparungen für Schrauben/Hake etc? ->



Ja klar, wie gesagt, wie bei einem schweren Bild. Ein Dübel und eine 5er Schraube sollten passen, weiß jetzt nicht genau aus welchen Material die Wand ist, aber des würde sicher gehen. Hab meine Schwerter auch an der Wandseite aufgehängt, und die haben 1kg aufwärts. 

Hab jetzt mal den Rolle weggestellt und den Sub unter den Schreibtisch die LS links und rechts an die Ecken des Schreibtisches, und auf mich gerichtet, den Lappi in die Mitte (Monitor kommt erst, bin grad wieder am Umziehen). also das mit den LS hat schon merklich was gebracht, aber der Sub jetzt unterm Tisch W-O-W!  
Hätte nie gedacht, dass das System so nen Klang hat. Bin eigentlich nicht so der audiphile aber das ist wirklich hammer 

Das mit dem Aufhängen überleg ich mir dann wenn der Monitor da ist, und ich genau weiß was wo hinkommt, und wie der Platz ist. Kann mir vll jemand ne Skizze machen für so nen Sweet Spot oder wie das heißt? Damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann? 

Und noch ne Frage hätte ich, wie weit sollten die LS von der Wand entfernt stehen (nicht hängen)? 

Danke erstmal für die super schnelle Hilfe, Zimmer umräumen hat zwar den ganzen Nachmittag gedauert, aber das Ergebnis ist wirklich toll


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2010)

Um nen Sweetspot aufzuzeigen braucht man keine Zeichnung. Im Grundegenommen kann man das so erklären: Hochtöner auf Ohrhöhe, Stereodreieck einhalten. Da wo du dann sitzt IST der Sweet Spot.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juni 2010)

> Und noch ne Frage hätte ich, wie weit sollten die LS von der Wand entfernt stehen (nicht hängen)?



Du meinst, wie du posinieren sollst, falls du sie doch nicht aufhängen möchtest?

Ich würd sie 10-20cm recht und links vom Tft positionieren,




> Hab jetzt mal den Rolle weggestellt und den Sub unter den Schreibtisch die LS links und rechts an die Ecken des Schreibtisches, und auf mich gerichtet, den Lappi in die Mitte (Monitor kommt erst, bin grad wieder am Umziehen). also das mit den LS hat schon merklich was gebracht, aber der Sub jetzt unterm Tisch W-O-W!


Hehe.. kann ich gut nach vollziehen. So gings mit meinen 2.1 System anfangs auch. Ich hoffe, du hast noch lange Spaß damit. 



> Bin eigentlich nicht so der audiphile aber das ist wirklich hammer


 Wenn du so euphorisiert bis von dem Sys, dann bist noch weit von audiophil entfernt. Mach dir da keine Sorgen. ^^


----------



## relgeitz (26. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hehe.. kann ich gut nach vollziehen. So gings mit meinen 2.1 System anfangs auch. Ich hoffe, du hast noch lange Spaß damit.
> 
> Wenn du so euphorisiert bis von dem Sys, dann bist noch weit von audiophil entfernt. Mach dir da keine Sorgen. ^^



Hab nie was anderes behauptet  - muss nicht das beste vom besten sein, und ich konnte auch bei meinem arbeitskollegen mit ner 0.5 Mio Soundanlage nicht viel was besseres raushören - natürlich sind mehr effekte und alles perfekt eingerichtet. aber ich denke für mich passt das, und für mehr sollte man da schon voll drin, oder vll sogar musiker sein


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juni 2010)

> und ich konnte auch bei meinem arbeitskollegen mit ner 0.5 Mio Soundanlage nicht viel was besseres raushören



das kommt mit der Zeit wenn man aufmerksam Musik hört. Aber das wollen eben viele nicht, sich ne Stunde hinsetzen und nichts anderes machen als der Musik zu lauschen. Die meisten lassen die Musik ja doch nur so nebenher dudeln...


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Passt alles bis auf den Sub....den würd ich unter den Tisch stellen und am besten "vor" dich. So schallt der bass unten hoch und vorallem bei Spielen oder Musik mit viel Bass ist so das Erlebnis am besten


----------



## relgeitz (27. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> das kommt mit der Zeit wenn man aufmerksam Musik hört. Aber das wollen eben viele nicht, sich ne Stunde hinsetzen und nichts anderes machen als der Musik zu lauschen. Die meisten lassen die Musik ja doch nur so nebenher dudeln...



für richtiges musik hören sollte man aber auch viel mehr geld in die hand nehmen. ich kann mir schon vorstellen das der musikgenuss bei der anlage meines arbeitskollegen wesentlich besser ist, aber dazu hab ich als prakti nicht das geld, und die zeit sowieso nicht. 



LOGIC schrieb:


> Passt alles bis auf den Sub....den würd ich unter den Tisch stellen und am besten "vor" dich. So schallt der bass unten hoch und vorallem bei Spielen oder Musik mit viel Bass ist so das Erlebnis am besten



Hab jetzt alles etwas in die Mitte gerückt, den Rolli weg, und dort den Sub hingestellt, die Boxen so positioniert wie fire_inside empfohlen hat, und der sound ist nochmal wesetnlich besser geworden. vor mir am boden stellen will ich ihn nicht (hab angst dagegen zu treten)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

> und ich konnte auch bei meinem arbeitskollegen mit ner 0.5 Mio Soundanlage nicht viel was besseres raushören -


..uff..^^ Nene, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Nichts für ungut, aber dann wären dein Ohren echt nicht die besten.  
Selbst bei Filmen machen Sie ordentliche Lautsprecher deutlich positiv bemerkbar. Der Klang ist viel naturgetreuer und hat mehr Volumen.

Wenn z.B. im Film ein Schiff das Wasser bricht oder jemand über eine alte Holzdiele läufte, dann hört sich das weit aus realistischer an (Kino-Feeling), wenn man ein ordentliches Hifi-Setup hat. 

Aber sei froh, dass du die Unterschiede noch nicht raus gehört hast. Denn hast du einmal bewusst den Unterschied zu richtigen Hifi-Lautsprechern gehört, wird dich das teuer zu stehen bekommen.^^


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Hab jetzt alles etwas in die Mitte gerückt, den Rolli weg, und dort den Sub hingestellt, die Boxen so positioniert wie fire_inside empfohlen hat, und der sound ist nochmal wesetnlich besser geworden. vor mir am boden stellen will ich ihn nicht (hab angst dagegen zu treten)


 
Ja ich meinte ja nicht direkt  Ich hab ihn leicht links von mir stehen so dass ich nicht mit den Beinen dagegen komme. Der rolli nimmt bei sehr viel Bass die Vibrationen auf...da bekommt man gänsehaut in spielen oder Filmen !!!  Das ergibt dann so ein finsteren ton ^^


----------

